

The Importance of Whimsy in Learning to Program - drumsrgr8forn8
http://localhost:4000/blog/2013/09/21/the-importance-of-whimsy-in-learning-to-program/
I had a lot of false starts as a programmer. Minor changes to how programming is taught could have made all the difference.
======
drumsrgr8forn8
woops! see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6424885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6424885)

------
subpixel
check your url

